# GHRP-6 Storage



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Well ive got 15 10mg vials of GHRP-6 arriving within the next week. now i was under the impression i could keep the powdered vial that i wont be using just lying around in room tempreature but ive read on other forums and the net that you have to freeze the powder even if you dont plan on using it is this the case?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I leave mine in my gym bag of goodies and never have a problem with them...


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Lol yes my goodies bag seems to be over flowing at the moment

Cheers for the quick reply ill jus leave it in a shoe box or something.


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Keep mine in the freezer, only as i read it was better to do so on the site I bought from.... would be easier to keep with my other goodies tho


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

see this is my dilema ive read that you can leave it at room temp un reconstituted and it will only start to degrade after six months if you freeze it then its good for a long while (could be totaly wrong as i read it on another forum)

I also read that once mixed with bac water it can last outside the fridge for 3 weeks and if put in the fridge then it last for about 5-6 weeks (could be wrong again as i read it on a forum)

there seems to be nothing concrete on the net about its storage which ****es me off.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I stick mine in a washed out cottage cheese pot with the foil and lid still carefully attached in the back of my fridge with my other cool storage goodies. I have a lockable mini fridge specially for this, :innocent:


----------



## Emeth (Apr 13, 2011)

All peptides should be stored carefully.. Never leave them like the juice, which only needs dark & dry storation.. For instance, 191aa HGH will easily break down if not stored correctly, because of the long and instable frequence.. GHRP-6 though, will do really fine at 2-8c, so be sure to store in the fridge, or your GHS might have taken some damage when you should want to use it, if you have stored it at room temps..

You can also freeze your peptide, but you should only do so if you plan on not taking it into use for a longer period..

As a good "thumbs up"-rule, always store peptides in the fridge (2 to 8 celcius)


----------

